# possible shoulder surgery...TB500 for recovery?



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 6, 2013)

So having an MRI next week to see if I have torn anything in my shoulder.
I'll take my results to a sports doctor to discuss whether therapy or surgery would be best...this is IF something is torn...could possibly be hereditary.
Question is whether I have surgery or therapy, would TB500 make a significant difference in my recovery/therapy? 
If so how soon before surgery/therapy should I begin supplementing with it?
Thanks


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 6, 2013)

Bump.......


----------



## j2048b (Nov 6, 2013)

df has a nice thread about tb500 usage and so did username1 i believe , but be aware there have been some cancer scares with the usage of tb500, but im not sure if it was linked while using a huge amount, or a sall amount...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 6, 2013)

J20 said:


> df has a nice thread about tb500 usage and so did username1 i believe , but be aware there have been some cancer scares with the usage of tb500, but im not sure if it was linked while using a huge amount, or a sall amount...



Thanks for the response...was actually looking over his thread a bit ago...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 6, 2013)

What I was really looking to find out is if starting it a certain amount of time before the possible surgery would yield better results rather than after the surgery.
Like 2 weeks before surgery, start a 16 week cycle of TB500


----------

